# CR2 files corrupted



## AndyTee (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm really hoping someone can help, as I'm getting desperate now after spending days trying to recover some photos from a recently holiday to Italy, and I'm almost pulling my hair out!

I have an EOS 600D, and a SanDisk Extreme 16GB SDHD card. I inadvertently changed the camera format to RAW format (must have done this before the trip, and I wanted the top JPEG quality + RAW). When I emptied the card onto the PC, I just transferred the JPEG files (incorrectly assuming everything I wanted was there) and then formatted the SD soon after this.

I soon realised what I'd done, and managed to recover a load of CR2 files with the correct dates and times taken on (using Stellar recovery software), but it seems as though they are all corrupt. The file sizes look like other CR2's I've had before - 22 - 24Mb. 

I've tried lots of different software to try and extract the preview JPEG's out of the CR2 files, but none of them let me. Now I can't even see the files on the SD card when I use recovery software - I have a feeling the card has been written to. I've not taken any more photos on it, but after formatting from the camera it creates 2 folders on the card.

My question is - is there a way I can recover these CR2 files? Am I able to post one on here for someone to look at to try and help me? They all seem to be the correct file size which is majorly frustrating, as there must be some useful data in them somewhere!

Thanks in anticipation of some help on this!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2014)

Some recovery software will not recover cr2 files properly. I had to try several, and finally bought Image Rescue 4. Since then, I've heard that there is some good software that's free, but there may still be some that doesn't work for cr2 files.

Often, the issue with corrupted files is that the card reader has issues, so trying a different card reader is another possible solution.

As long as you have not overwritten the files, they are still there and safe.

You might want to let your image software copy the files from the card, good editing software will copy all, both jpeg and raw.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 26, 2014)

AndyTee said:


> I soon realised what I'd done, and managed to recover a load of CR2 files with the correct dates and times taken on (using Stellar recovery software), but it seems as though they are all corrupt. The file sizes look like other CR2's I've had before - 22 - 24Mb.



A similar disaster happened to me just the day before yesterday, for the first time I have to day. The first recovery (usually very good) software I tried was unsuccessful and the cr2 files just contained garbage data - sd cards seem to need different handling than hard disks.

I then succeeded with "Raise Data Recovery" for fat, after a deep scan of the sd card it managed to save all cr2 files intact. If you didn't write to the card after formatting it might very well for you the same way. Good luck!

Edit: Unlike other first-time posters writing about data recovery software, this post is not spam :->


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2014)

You can try Rescue pro deluxe. It comes free with some SANDISK cards.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 26, 2014)

try the sandisk software,
if you don't have a code for the sandisk software pm me and i'll give you a valid one i haven't used

i've also used the transcend recover x software successfully after reformating a card after a wedding ceremony...
now THAT was a sphinter twitching moment....


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i've also used the transcend recover x software successfully after reformating a card after a wedding ceremony... now THAT was a sphinter twitching moment....



LOL, I guess we all can vividly imagine like *that* felt :-> ... this is one of the reasons I'd really rather have a dual-slot 5d3 than a single-slot 6d, Murphy's Law dictates that the card will wait to fail until a critical moment :-o


----------



## ememandoscar (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm having some trouble, I shot a wedding a couple of weeks ago and for a few photos stupidly used an independent brand memory card, the files were corrupted and i cannot seem to fix them. (.CR2). i've tried extracting the jpegs and no luck, but i don't really know what i'm doing. i've tried quite a lot of recovery softwares, and i really don't know how to work exiftool but i've fiddled with the files to have a look at what i can and there is definately data there that can be recovered. i cannot do a recovery from the memory card because the memory card was transfered and erased because i didn't even think about it at the time nor had i noticed some files were broken as they were in the midst of about 800 files and the memory card has since been written over.. 

can anyone help? i have no idea what to do or if i can recover these files


----------



## abhaymishra (Jul 22, 2015)

Try Stellar Phoenix Photo Recovery to recover CR2 file types including various other. Software supports list type of photo file types and different storage media devices to recover whatever you've lost. 

SPAMMER

Good luck!!


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 2, 2015)

AndyTee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really hoping someone can help, as I'm getting desperate now after spending days trying to recover some photos from a recently holiday to Italy, and I'm almost pulling my hair out!
> 
> ...



*NOT TO MEMBERS. This is a typical Spam setup. A new member signs up claiming a memory card problem.

Then, another new member responds with a link to a unheard of solution.

Please Report these, and tell others to stay away from them.*


----------

